# National Debt



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

U.S. NATIONAL DEBT CLOCK 
The Outstanding Public Debt as of 11 Oct 2005 at 07:44:51 PM GMT is:

$7,989,106,000,122.10

The estimated population of the United States is 297,404,493
so each citizen's share of this debt is $26,862.76.

The National Debt has continued to increase an average of
$1.62 billion per day since September 30, 2004!

Just thought you all would like to know.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Interesting article

http://www.cedarcomm.com/~stevelm1/usdebt.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perhaps we need a second contract with America.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Why? when the first contract with America hasn't worked? Should we do it again?

TC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think much of the economic success of the 90's, that some people would like to credit Clinton for , was due to the contract with America. The problem is it was only partially enacted. I would like to see the democrats and the republicans have a contract with America. If they were truthful (both sides) then we would see clearly what each party stands for.

I think the democrats have to mask their intent, because if they are honest about their agenda they don't stand a chance in the next presidential election. Watch Hillary pretend to be a "centrist". Many liberals call themselves "centrists", but I contend that the moment you hear them speak it they are attempting to deceive.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I think much of the economic success of the 90's, that some people would like to credit Clinton for , was due to the contract with America.


Does this also mean the mild recession can be blamed on the Contract with America? No. Neither political party cares for the people who make this country great as much as they care about their own power. Maybe one day the citizens of this country will wake up and turn their back on both parties and vote them all out. Then maybe we can actually all work together to move us forward. I understand we all have different views on individual issues but the prevailing attitude in Washington seems to be divide and conquer, all while distracting us from their abuses of power.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goldhunter470

The contract with America looked great, got out the gate, then run out of steam. It was never given a chance to reach it's potential. With that said I mostly agree with your assessment of Washington and most of the politicians, liberal or conservative.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> The contract with America looked great, got out the gate, then run out of steam. It was never given a chance to reach it's potential.


Just like every other possibly positive thing in Washington.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It died a slow death, beaten on daily by the liberals, and their allies in the media. The radical liberals attacked, and when the moderate liberals seen the weeker moderate republicans folding they joined the feeding frenzy. It's not about what is good for America, it is about what is good for the party. Sounds like something coming out of Russia or Kalifornia, but nope, good old USA.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Another important thing to consider is the trade gap...we are currently running a trade gap of $60 billion a year.....this has a huge effect on our debt and the overnight lending rate. If Other nations were to stop lending us short-term loans on their current currency holdings of US dollars, the mortgage rates that we currently have would increase a full 1.5% points overnight.

The trade deficit has been widely swept under the rug as of late, but the question is.......... from this deficit can our country and its people afford to accumulate 6% more debt a year???


----------

